# Is winter here?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just nipped out to the local shop and had to put a sweater on, heating is on in the house and I have put a blanket on the bed.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just nipped out to the local shop and had to put a sweater on, heating is on in the house and I have put a blanket on the bed.


Of course it is...the guys on motorbikes have helmets,  (heat... not health and safety) the pick up guys have the brown and cream blankets from carrefour (special offer) and EVERYONE has socks with their flip flops!!:loco:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Most Egyptians wear jerseys and or jackets in summer, so I am never sure, for me it is when I need a jelly with my long sleeve shirt around mid Des/Jan. I have never had the need for a jersey, never mind a jacket. I am not there yet.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Most Egyptians wear jerseys and or jackets in summer, so I am never sure, for me it is when I need a jelly with my long sleeve shirt around mid Des/Jan. I have never had the need for a jersey, never mind a jacket. I am not there yet.




A jelly?

I have a parka with a nice furry insert for the winter, I would guess I will be wearing it next month.

I wonder where you actually live... No windows and Most Egyptians wearing jackets and or sweaters in summer... never seen that in all the years I have been here. Vests are always worn under shirts just as our parents did.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm with Maiden on this one what is a jelly?

irisheyesoncairo


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> I'm with Maiden on this one what is a jelly?
> 
> irisheyesoncairo


I am SO GLAD you guys asked!! I was feeling like a stupid American. Jelly....um nope no clue. That is what you eat here like Jello....that's all I got but no good for winter wear!


----------



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just nipped out to the local shop and had to put a sweater on, heating is on in the house and I have put a blanket on the bed.


Even in Hurghada it's been woolly sweater time since the sun went down!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have visions of a big pink blancmange walking down the road


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Something tells me a "jelly" is a gillet


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Duvet on the bed here in El Gouna. Pussycats sit on my lap everytime I stop for a second. Even bought an oil filled radiator the other day!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Gounie said:


> Duvet on the bed here in El Gouna. Pussycats sit on my lap everytime I stop for a second. Even bought an oil filled radiator the other day!




I have hot air heating but it dries my sinuses out so I brought an electric throw with me, bought it in Tesco for 11 pound sterling.:clap2:


----------



## Peter Mitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Gounie said:


> Duvet on the bed here in El Gouna. Pussycats sit on my lap everytime I stop for a second. Even bought an oil filled radiator the other day!


I brought my oil filled radiator from Spain but we don't normally use it here before December!


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

*heating*

I don't need the heated blankets as my little half dachshund will climb up and sit on my feet! He is the perfect temperature and isn't a fire hazard if I fall asleep!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> A jelly?
> 
> I have a parka with a nice furry insert for the winter, I would guess I will be wearing it next month.
> 
> I wonder where you actually live... No windows and Most Egyptians wearing jackets and or sweaters in summer... never seen that in all the years I have been here. Vests are always worn under shirts just as our parents did.


I live in Degla and a jelly is possibly known by you as a pull-over (thin jersey, no sleeves) I dont think you really look around. look closer.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just nipped out to the local shop and had to put a sweater on, heating is on in the house and I have put a blanket on the bed.


Heating, what a luxury! The closest we have to heating will be turning up the temperature on the aircon! 
Haven't had to resort to putting another cover on the bed yet, we always have a thin blanket on top but as you can imagine during the summer it spends more time on the floor than the bed!
It's still scorchio here during the day, made the stupid mistake of walking to the other side of Naama Bay at 1.30 this afternoon - phewee! but it has certainly cooled down a lot at night, may have to consider digging out the fleece jumpers soon for any outside evening excursions.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Duvet's been on for a while, and the temp, indoors, was down to 22 deg at 2am. It's coat/fleece weather in the evenings now, but then it's pretty breezy here by the sea which doesn't help. I'll have my scarf/shawl on tonight, over a light jacket. If I had my boots at this flat they'd be on too. I'm sure it wasn't this cold this early last year.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just nipped out to the local shop and had to put a sweater on, heating is on in the house and I have put a blanket on the bed.


Had to chuckle Maiden...are you not a hardy Scot then?, thought you would be used to weather much much colder than this !!
Although living by the sea in Alex we now have to close the windows during the day but still venturing out during the day in short sleeves. I am enjoying it all though after all the scorching summers in Sharm !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> Had to chuckle Maiden...are you not a hardy Scot then?, thought you would be used to weather much much colder than this !!
> Although living by the sea in Alex we now have to close the windows during the day but still venturing out during the day in short sleeves. I am enjoying it all though after all the scorching summers in Sharm !!




I have never been hardy and I am well acclimatised to the heat, last year I didn't take my duvet off until June!! I live right beside the Nile and I get a cold breeze from it. 

Just been to Zamalek with a sweatshirt on.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never been hardy and I am well acclimatised to the heat, last year I didn't take my duvet off until June!! I live right beside the Nile and I get a cold breeze from it.
> 
> Just been to Zamalek with a sweatshirt on.




I understand that! I am from the wettest part of the usa and I get cold her quickly, even bought winter crocs yesterday! My parents see us on skype in sweaters and such and they laugh at us!!


----------

